# Stereo Unlock Codes



## Jacob G (Oct 29, 2006)

I found this on an CD from a friend, i would give credits to the creator if i knew who they were. It has radio codes for Becker, Blaupunkt, Clarion, daewoo, ford & Volvo.
I have to change my dieing battery and don't want to have to spend $100 at the dealership to get the radio code. If anyone knows which one of these may work, or how i can retrieve it from the car before i disconnect the battery i'd really appreciate it.






















http://www.gigafiles.co.uk/fil...s.rar


_Modified by Jacob G at 1:59 AM 1-13-2007_


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Stereo Unlock Codes (Jacob G)*

file gone?








http://www.gigafiles.co.uk, does not appear to exist?
You did check the users manual, correct? Just figured I would ask.
As for getting the code before disconnecting... I do not believe that is possible.
Cheers
Massboykie


_Modified by Massboykie at 12:40 PM 1-13-2007_


----------



## bi-turbo'd (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: Stereo Unlock Codes (Jacob G)*

Start the car and keep it running while you change your battery. Since the radio is on while the car is running, you will not need a code. Just becarefull to not ground the + wire while doing this.


----------



## Jacob G (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Stereo Unlock Codes (bi-turbo'd)*

Thanks bi-turbo'd; the site still works fine for me. If you'd like to check out the file, i can email it to you.


----------



## bi-turbo'd (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: Stereo Unlock Codes (Jacob G)*

ya, please do. [email protected]


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Stereo Unlock Codes (bi-turbo'd)*

I changed my battery "quickly" and did not have to re-enter Radio Code. By this I mean I had everything ready, bat clamps undone, tools handy, total electrical disconnect time was less than 20 seconds.
I would hesitate to change battery with engine running.
Not sure if you have any dealer work orders for your car but any I have received show the Radio Code printed on work order.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Stereo Unlock Codes (Jacob G)*

Weird, seems to be workign today!


----------



## Jacob G (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Stereo Unlock Codes (Massboykie)*

So do you think any of those codes would work on Audi's Symphony I system?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Stereo Unlock Codes (Jacob G)*

Hey Jacob
Well, I do not see the Audi listed, so I have to go with probably not.
On the old MKIII VWs (my 98 for that matter) the stereo was a Clarion unit, so maybe you could get away with that one, but I have no idea who manufactured the Symphonys for Audi?
Another option is to take another 12v DC supply and connect it in parallel before you disconnect the battery. When you remove the battery the other supply only needs to supply a little power to keep everything going. Then when the new one is in you take it off and you should be all set. Something like a charger? (parallel - positive on positive and negative on negative, not sure if you knew that) even if you had a small 12v motorcycle battery or something, this should work. BE CAREFUL so you don't end up frying your car! There is not a lot of voltage here, but some serious current and that will arc stuff together and melt wires! Trust me!
Just an FYI....
Do not go to the dealer to do the battery. On my 2.7T they wanted something like $300 (installed). I looked around and nobody apparently carried the battery for the 2.7T A6 (not Sears, NTB or Autozone). In the Autozone though, I found the battery for the 4.2, so I measured it and found that it would fit (little longer). After I took my battery out I realised the sheet metal that the battery sits on is used in both the 2.7 and the 4.2 and that the bigger 4.2 battery simply used the outside bolt hole to clamp it down. Cost me like $60! Can't beat that!
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

